# webkit-gtk3



## talsamon (Nov 20, 2014)

Exit compilation caused by missing definitions of GL related constants or macros (I forgot to save the error message). If you turn on in graphics/cairo the  opengl option, it works. But I think if the webgl option is turned on by default in www/webkit-gtk3, the opengl option should be turned on by default in graphics/cairo.


----------

